# logitech_applet not giving feedback

## Valheru

When I run the logitech_applet with the -g option it should tell me what res my mouse is running at...but it returns nothing, not even after I run it with the -s800 option.  What gives?  Actually, it never returns any feedback whatsoever, period.  The -v option works though.

----------

## gentsquash

Alas, I have never heard of this 

```

logitech_applet 

```

Where did you get it from?  I didn't see it via`emerge'.

```

```

----------

## nielchiano

bump, anything on this?

----------

## r3pek

are your mouses connected via usb or ps2?

----------

## r3pek

are your mouses connected via usb or ps2?

----------

## nielchiano

usb, it's a logitech MX510

----------

## nielchiano

Solved... I upgraded to the latest version (4.1test1) and it works.

thx for the support anyway.

----------

## r3pek

btw, the package is in portage now.

----------

## Valheru

I made an init script for this, maybe it can be added to the ebuild?

/etc/ini.d/logitech_applet

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

depend() {

    after xdm

}

start() {

    ebegin "Starting logitch applet"

    /usr/sbin/logitech_applet ${OPTS}

    eend $? "Failed to start logitech applet"

}

```

/etc/conf.d/logitech_applet

```
OPTS="--enable-cc --set-res=800"
```

----------

## r3pek

well, there is no need to depend on xdm since i may not use xdm  :Smile:  anyway, i'll try to do something out of this, thx.

----------

## r3pek

well, there is no need to depend on xdm since i may not use xdm  :Smile:  anyway, i'll try to do something out of this, thx.

----------

## cpunchin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> When I run the logitech_applet with the -g option it should tell me what res my mouse is running at...but it returns nothing, not even after I run it with the -s800 option. What gives? Actually, it never returns any feedback whatsoever, period. The -v option works though.
> 
> 

 

You have to enable the USB file system in the kernel. I saw it on another thread...

----------

